# New Arrival - Not A Watch!



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, just a quick message to let you all know that my wife gave birth to a health baby boy named Thomas last night.

7lb 10oz.

Really chuffed, just back off to the hospital now. Will get some pics up later, so please have patience!

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats Mark (& Mrs Sparky) - There's nothing quite like that feeling imho ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Woo Hoo !

Many congratulations!!!!

Your first?

If so, you will never be the same again..... 

All the best to you all....


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

:bb: :yahoo: :drinks: :clapping:

Excellent news Mark! Now the hard work begins... trying to justify every watch purchase!!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Congratulations - there goes the watch fund.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :toot:


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Good choice of name!!

Congrats! :dummyspit:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Congratulations! :rltb: :jump:

When does the watch sale start? ^_^


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Congratulations Mark and Mrs Sparky. :dummyspit:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Congratulations to both of you

:bb: :bb: :bb:


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you and the little fella :thumbup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Well done Mark and Mrs Mark and many happy sleepless nights. :dummyspit:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Congratulations Mark & 710


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:clap: congratulations!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Many congratulations to you both.

And good news, he will soon be able to wear some classic vintage watches just like his Dad.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Congratulations Mark, best wishes to you both and to young Thomas. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

Congratulations fella!

Give it a couple of years..." i didn't take your watches apart daddy, it must have been the cat.."

:clap:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Many congrats Mark and Mrs.

There is no words to describe except the pro's completely outweigh the cons but say 'buy, buy' to watch fund oh and sleep!

Health to hold,

Best wishes, Stuart


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Excellent news and congratulations to the both of you :clap:


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done! :dummyspit:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you both. :secret:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Now how did that happen?

Congratulations Mark....Mrs Mark....and welcome to the world of watches Thomas :thumbup:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations Mark....my best wishes to all of you.

Regards

Keith


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum Thomas :hi:

Your dad has already started a watch collection for you.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good for you and your wife. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi Mark and Mrs M - sleepless nights and yucky nappies <-- :lol:

Congrats, big lad is he ?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Most excellent!!!!!


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Congrats Mark & wife (wonder how long it is before the wife makes you sell off your collection) :shocking:


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations Mark and Mrs Sparky :thumbup:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Congratulations! Best wishes to you and your expanding family


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Well done that man and of course Mrs Sparky :toot:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

That's fantastic! Here's to wishing you all the very best!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, it means a lot!

Just got back from hospital having taken these few Q&D



















Mark


----------



## sheepsteeth (Dec 14, 2009)

outstanding stuff, congrats to you and the mrs.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Congrats to the both of you


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

congrats and all the best to the family, relish this time

we also now look forward to you clear outs in the sales section


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Nice one, congratulations to both of you :thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Great news. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations to you both Mark.

You need to buy something with a tritium hands now so you can see every hour that you get woken up on through the night...... I know! Nate's just turned 1 on the 27th and every since he came home I don't think Noreen and I have had a full nights sleep. In fact we kept waking up when we were on our own in Lanzarote last too thanks to the way he's conditioned us both...

Frank


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Aw! What a bonny wee lad, gorgeous.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Cheers all!

A quick snap of father and son:










Mark


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats Mark...very, very happy for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

All the best to you and the family :dummyspit:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Argh bless... well done again Mrs & Mr Sparky :clap:


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

HaHa, thats Great news. All the best with young one.

I guess you can start him off with a nice character watch like MickeyMouse or the like. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Congratulations Mark.

He'll be posting on the forum himself before you know it.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations Mark. A very nice pic.


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

A bit late Mark but many congratulations!!

He looks a belter.


----------

